# Good morning from Australia



## kwikfishron

You came to the right place...Welcome Arn68. :thumbsup:


----------



## Arn68

*Thank you*

Thank you kwikfishron  It is always good to get another opinion on your ideas 

Arn68


----------



## biggles

good luck and ask away do you have HGTV and DIY on the teli???? any question is a good one we just need info to answer it...


----------



## Arn68

*Thanks*

G'day Biggles, I have DIY on the teli, and watch them religiously! We have picked up some very good 'tips of the trade' from that show :thumbup:

The tradies we have are wonderful. Would you believe the sparky, plumber, and chippy and all named Paul!!! It gets very confusing at times. :confused1:
But they are a font of information and are only too happy to pass on tips

Cheer for now
Arn68


----------



## yuri

What may I ask is a "chippy"? 

Carpenter according to the English old school dictionary?

I know what a sparky is (electrician) and have worked with a few of them.:laughing:


----------



## Arn68

*Good Morning from Australia*

G'day Yuri,

You are absolutely correct! A chippy is a carpenter! :thumbup:

I am ex military, we always call the carpenters 'chippy's' and the electricians 'sparky's'. 

The sparky we have is fantastic! He's been with us from the beginning, nearly 2 years now. We do things as we can and as finances allow. Thankfully he's very patient with us :lol:

Cheers for now
Arn68


----------



## yuri

Sparkys are no fun with then spark out the door opener system in a hospital because they were too lazy to shut off the power or you are working with 600 volt 3 phase power. Mine did.:yes::whistling2:


----------



## Arn68

*Sparky's*

G'day Yuri,

 What joker:jester: did that! 
No our Sparky is very safety conscious thank goodness!

We're trying to find a tiler at the moment. They're very expensive here. Up to $180/m2!! I wish I earned that much money in a day lol

Cheers
Arn68


----------



## yuri

A complacent one. The doors are held open by electromagnets which release when a fire alarm goes off. Low voltage control system and Sparky tried changing a part live and created himself a couple hours extra work with the little spark. 

One final question: Do Women glow and men plunder? From the famous Men at work video.:laughing:


----------



## yuri

The video

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...003C75299D737C6233CE00&view=detail&FORM=VIRE5


----------



## Arn68

*Sparky*



yuri said:


> A complacent one. The doors are held open by electromagnets which release when a fire alarm goes off. Low voltage control system and Sparky tried changing a part live and created himself a couple hours extra work with the little spark.
> 
> One final question: Do Women glow and men plunder? From the famous Men at work video.:laughing:


 
Morning Yuri :yawn:, 

Well all I can say about your Sparky is, he's a bloody wombat!

Hmm, do women glow...I'd have to say yes they do! Well most do anyway
:yes:

Do men plunder? I'd have to say that the correct word would be blunder...and yes they do, frequently :laughing:

How about where you are Yuri?

Cheers 
Arn68


----------



## yuri

Women glow, heck we can hardly see em all bundled up in their Winter clothes and parkas.:yes:

The politicians plunder our pockets for all the money they can find.:wink:


----------



## Arn68

G'day Yuri,

We're just going into Autumn now, but up here in central Queensland, it doesn't get that cold which is wonderful. 

As for the Polies plundering our pockets, well what can I say...Old "wing-nut/Neanderthal Man" will send everyone (except themselves and those with money) broke! :yes:

Cheers for now
Arn68


----------



## yuri

It is an upside down world you or we live in depending where you stand. We just had the first day of Spring. I hear the water in your sink goes down counterclockwise, is that true?


----------



## Arn68

yuri said:


> It is an upside down world you or we live in depending where you stand. We just had the first day of Spring. I hear the water in your sink goes down counterclockwise, is that true?


Evening Yuri 

You are absolutely right we certainly do live in an upside down world, but that is what makes it great...well most of it is great anyway.

To answer your question, yes, the water goes down the plughole in a counterclockwise direction. I had to go and have a look! I've never thought about it before :laughing:

cheers for now


----------

